# Hi guys could use a little help



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I have a customer with this sink and i cant find one anywhere anyone have one to sell or possibly know where to get one it is an american standard 2 bowl 75/25 bowl on the right has to be the small one and shallower then the main bowl. It also has to be bone color and the holes don't have to be in the same place but there definitely needs to be 4. Here r pics of the current sink.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

budders said:


> where to get one.


I shudder at such thoughts, wholesales where I am are hard to deal with on odd ball match ups. Ones gotten better, still hate the thought of the ordeal.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Your probably better off trying to get it re finished.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

no luck on the refinish. And all my suply houses r tellin me no one has it or can get it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't that just a 33x22 self rimming? 
That was a popular sink sold by the big box. Time for them to pony up for a new sink.
SS wouldn't look bad to replace the bone, and a little waste re-pipe and your good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

why would they want another one like that? It sure did not hold up very well...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

budders said:


> I have a customer with this sink and i cant find one anywhere anyone have one to sell or possibly know where to get one it is an american standard 2 bowl 75/25 bowl on the right has to be the small one and shallower then the main bowl. It also has to be bone color and the holes don't have to be in the same place but there definitely needs to be 4. Here r pics of the current sink.


 look on line on the big box stores. It seems like I remember somebody showing me a pict of that sink but wanted a better grade.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

The h/o has a hard on for this exact sink and color. Doesnt have to be cast. I did talk to box store everyone os saying they dont make that style anymore. I was hopeing someone had one or knew of a place that had one.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Not that its likely but dover plumbing supply here in Delaware has some oddball stuff. I've seen an old cast sink still in a wooden crate in a back shop. New avocado tank lids, urinals without integrated traps....unlikely but possible.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Time for the homeowner to pony up some big $$$ Lol... big box store should have it custom order color


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Bone sinks are like PB fixtures. Not gonna find them very easy


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

dclarke said:


> Not that its likely but dover plumbing supply here in Delaware has some oddball stuff. I've seen an old cast sink still in a wooden crate in a back shop. New avocado tank lids, urinals without integrated traps....unlikely but possible.


 u happen to have there number?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

budders said:


> u happen to have there number?


(302) 674-0333


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like American standard
http://m.americanstandard-us.com/products/product_detail.aspx?id=199&c=1


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Swanstone makes a 70/30 KSLS3322 available in 33 finishes.


----------

